# Tanglewood



## mm_thompson (Sep 3, 2006)

Hey all, sorry to be asking so many questions, but I have a used Tanglewood TW 28. Which is the cutaway with the built in amp plug and audio control adjuster. And I was wondering what to sell it for if I decide to.

Thanks to anyone who has an idea


----------

